# Complimentary Juices!



## Rob Fisher (8/8/19)

Complimentary Juices!

One thing I have learned testing juices is that some juices really clash with each other when vaping multiple juices at the same time! After testing some juices my Red Pill tastes funny and it takes my taste buds a little while to get back to normal…

And along comes Waves and it so compliments Red Pill! Red Pill POPS after vaping on Waves for a while… this is a bit of a revelation for me and excites me no end! Vaping pretty much one juice all the time like I do I lose the nuances of Red Pill a bit…

This is a massive Chicken Dinner for me, and I can’t wait till VapeCon to get a 100ml bottle of waves and a bottle should be on its way to me today! Bazinga!

Anyone else find vaping different juices one after another enhances the flavours of the juices…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## VapingAccountant (8/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Complimentary Juices!
> 
> One thing I have learned testing juices is that some juices really clash with each other when vaping multiple juices at the same time! After testing some juices my Red Pill tastes funny and it takes my taste buds a little while to get back to normal…
> 
> ...


100% Agreed uncle Rob!!

My version of your Red Pill is Vapology's Mango Grape Ice, It's been my all day, everyday vape since it's launch.

To get rid of the vaper's tongue effect I use either a coffee juice or a full menthol juice.

I noticed that the taste of my ADV changes depending on which "breaker juice" I vape before.

The coffee brings out a very perfumey, floral note from my ADV.

The menthol makes the fruit in my ADV pop so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/8/19)

Any coffee juice and custardy juice enhance one another so well!

@Rob Fisher The title of your thread suggests that you're offering a PIF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Complimentary Juices!
> 
> One thing I have learned testing juices is that some juices really clash with each other when vaping multiple juices at the same time! After testing some juices my Red Pill tastes funny and it takes my taste buds a little while to get back to normal…
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher I think you are one of the few vapers that vapes the same juice all the time and can do so for days on end. 

I agree with you that vaping a different juice makes your palate reset itself a bit - so when you go back to the first juice it tastes like it did the first time. After a while I find a juice tastes a bit different. Sometimes its not a bad different - just different. Then I vape something else and when I come back to the first juice its like it always tasted. I sometimes think its something wrong with the coil or wick - but it often is just my taste buds!

I always vape at least 3 juices in rotation. Usually a fruity menthol and a tobacco at least. They are so different that tooting on them one after the other is like a shock to the taste buds. I love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/8/19)

I have a diy menthol naartjie that does the trickfor me. I can vape sseveral other flavours after and I will taste them all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

